# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Roome, smart lamp, Homi Technology Co., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Website - myroome.com

facebook.com/myroome

"Roome, The World's First Gesture Controlled Smart Lamp" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Roome smart lamp on Kickstarter now 

Published on May 31, 2016

----------

